
Guide to Minute Taking (2001) [pdf] - tweetle_beetle
https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/61207/Guide_20to_20Minute_20Taking.pdf
======
tweetle_beetle
Previously restricted, for unknown reasons, guidance from the UK's Cabinet
Office on how to take minutes. Now recommended on the _Government efficiency,
transparency and accountability_ section of gov.uk.

